# What are your favorite music-related apps for the iPhone/iPad?



## Philippe (Nov 28, 2013)

I just got an iPad Air and am looking for good apps. Here are two I've found:

A company called Intermundia has 24 opera libretti in app form for $3 each or all in one app called The Opera for $24. They're marketed for the iPhone only, but they work great on my iPad. Search the app store for 'Intermundia'.

A company called Zininworks has 17 chamber music apps that play music while the score moves simultaneously with the music so you can follow along. They work on iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Philippe,

Welcome !
Here's a few that I enjoy, or used to.....

The open goldberg
Bloom, an ambient soundscape generator created by Brian Eno, very nice if you are into that kind of music.
Metallic Spheres, David Gilmore meets The Orb

Hope this is of some use. Apps are fun sometimes, but none comes close to just listening to music, imho.

Best regards,
Jos


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

The Beethoven 9 app by DG and TouchPress is simply phenomenal.


----------

